# U.P Mission Succesful!!!



## hunterjb6 (Jul 7, 2009)

So after many years putting some time in and making some trips to the north, my son and I finally scored.
So last weekend we had the opportunity to make a 3 day trip, Fri, Sat and pull traps on Sunday.
Yah it was not the time frame that we would of liked, but hey 3 days was better than nothing.
So the plan was to go up and target, Fisher, Marten and Bobcat!
Lay the trap line down on Friday all day, check on Sat and check and pull on Sunday.
So we did not get the 20 plus sets out that we wanted to but we did get 14 out.
Saturday's check produced nothing, although we came extremely close to a Fisher, he walked withing about 10 feet of one of our vertical sets for marten, although he did not commit and climb the tree but he was in the area investigating. Which it did give much knowledge for next year!:idea:.












So Sunday came with much anticipation that morning in hopes to be able to score on one of the targets. So as we approached the corner of the trail of our second set and came around the corner it was.....:bouncy::woohoo1::woohoo1:!!!!!!

Score!









And the hi-fives and celebration began!! The first for both of us and one big one off of my bucket list!!










It was just an excellent trip to spend some good time with my son and we had a great time even if we would had brought home nothing.
The bobcat was for sure the icing on the cake!
This one is tagged, it will be sealed and then for sure will be put on the wall as my son and I's first Bobcat!

Thanks for reading!


----------



## 1ludman (Jun 26, 2012)

Great job on the beautiful cat, one of the animals I still want to add to my mounts.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Congrats!


----------



## hunt448 (Jan 26, 2012)

Awsome looking cat. And a great story ta boot.. congrats.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## misupercooner (Nov 14, 2009)

congrats on a beautiful cat!


----------



## chessielover (Oct 31, 2010)

Nice kitty!

Great bonus to being able to spend the weekend with your son.


----------



## Seaarkshooter (Nov 5, 2009)

Great job!

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## DIYsportsman (Dec 21, 2010)

very nice work, love it when a plan comes together


----------



## daoejo22 (May 7, 2009)

Congrats! Nice looking cat!


----------



## artic sportsman (Jan 3, 2012)

That sounds like a great time Congrats!!!


----------



## Ranger Ray (Mar 2, 2003)

Great story, thanks for sharing.


----------



## .44 (Oct 1, 2010)

Congratulations!


----------



## tjstebb (Jun 5, 2006)

AWESOME job man. Have not heard from you in awhile.... When you get time give me a shout I lost your number and wanted to talk to you about 2013 hunt? 

Tjstebb


----------



## Fur-minator (Nov 28, 2007)

Nice job!

Your success gives me new hope. I tried the same thing last year but was not successful. Maybe I can make it next year.

Again nice catch!


----------



## FAAMECH (Jul 14, 2009)

Congrats.... Time spent aflied with your kids......You can't put a price on that.....Nice Job....Eric


----------



## gillcommander (Oct 19, 2011)

Wow...looks like you and your boy had a great time! Congratulations!!!

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## giver108 (Nov 24, 2004)

Congrats on the nice bobcat. Glad to hear you and the boy had a good time!


----------



## hunterjb6 (Jul 7, 2009)

I appreciate everyone's responses!! The older I get the more I realize that each trip that is taken, it's really not that important to bring something home, but to spend those valuable moments having fun, teaching and making some memories!! As busy as all of us are ,sometimes you just have to put work aside and go take our kids in the outdoors!! Build a fire, tell some stories, throw some snowballs, set some traps, or just take walk looking for tracks!











It was a big bonus though to take a nice Michigan trophy! It was a great time and I wish everyone great success the rest of the season!!

Have a great Holiday season everyone..Merry Christmas and Happy New year!!!


----------



## Tom Zoet (Jan 5, 2011)

Congrats on the Cat, I chased them in the UP w/ no luck last year. Not an Easy Catch. I di get my Martin lastweek end though. Good Luck next year.


----------



## bucknduck (Nov 7, 2003)

Congrats! That smile while holding up that cat says it all.


----------



## Dixiedog (Aug 9, 2006)

Thats awsome, congrats on the cat. Thats a trip that will stay in memory banks forever, time spent like that is priceless.


----------

